# My Last Try



## olddeer (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been married for 12 years now but the last 5 and a half have not been that great. We have been to two different councilors and sure it did some good while we were seeing them but as soon the time was over with each one of them it was back to no talking to one another, etc. We don't really argue anymore but that's simply because we avoid talking on topics that'll lead to such. However, we don't talk much at all. So many others no more about me then he does, (customers, co-workers, girlfriends, sisters and my brother). I've pointed out to him that we don't have any goals for our lives for the next year, 5 years, 10 years, etc. I've realized that we are so different, different in what we want in life, what we want to do now and in the future - in where we want to travel, in things we want to do for weekend getaways, in home renovations, in love/partnership/husband and wife. I just do not feel that he is for me, my soul mate. I feel no feelings for him, I'm numb. IS THERE REALLY A SOUL MATE for each one of us. He definitely isn't my best friend and that I know he should be. Is there anyway I can get these feelings back into my life?? I'm so, so scared to give it one more try but if I do it will be MY LAST TRY. And if I do, I have to be 100% true with it which scares me.


----------



## Applepies (Nov 14, 2010)

The grass is always greener, where you water it.

Google the marriage builder site. :smthumbup:


----------

